# inspiron 570 motherboard upgrade.



## MattN (Apr 20, 2012)

i want a motherboard that will fit this proccessor 
AMD anthlon II x2 250 socket am3 (983) max TDP 60watts

the board that im using right now in the computer is a 04gjjt made by dell.

i have a 600 watt power supply

looking for 2 pci express slots.

i already have a graphics card.

and i want to use the processor in this computer in the new motherboard will the stock cooler fit?

budget 70 to 90.


----------



## StrangleHold (Apr 20, 2012)

A dual slot SLI or crossfire board is a full ATX board. Dont think it will fit your case. That computer came with a Athlon II 250 too, so it should support one.

These are the processors that came preinstalled on it.
AMD Sempron 150 (2.9GHz, 1MB)
AMD Athlon™ II X2 Processor 250 (3.0GHz, 1M, 2C)
AMD Phenom TM II Processor X4 850 (3.3GHz, 2M, 4C)


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 20, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that since it is a "manufactured" computer that it will probably only take other motherboards designed by Dell, as they do funky things to the designs of their computers so that they will only take proprietary parts from them. (I'm assuming that you're trying to use the Inspiron 570 case?)


----------



## MattN (Apr 20, 2012)

will a at fit this computer because i have it upstairs
http://compare.ebay.com/like/251029998956?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## wolfeking (Apr 20, 2012)

That will probably not be much better either. You will probably have to get a cheap case to replace your motherboard. that would be like $20 or so. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130275R
and 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154109 

that would bring you to $90 before tax and shipping.


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly, upgrading anything but the hard drive or RAM (even sometimes that) is a pain in the but with commercially branded computers.  If you've got some of these separately that's great, but I wouldn't plan on much of the components from that old computer being useful.  Here's a short list of some of the known issues I've personally run in to...

1.  An old HP computer had the processor SAUTERED in to the motherboard making upgrading either completely impossible.
2.  A Dell power supply died on me and come to find out that Dell actually put the power plug in their power supplies on the opposite side of the normal spot from other manufacturers, then covers up some of the exterior on the back with a metal plate.  I had to take some bolt cutters to the case to be able to install and hook up the new power supply correctly.
3.  Many manufacturers put the notch in the RAM sticks and the RAM slots on the mobo in a different spot than standard making you have to get replacement RAM directly from them.  Also makes it impossible to use that RAM anywhere else.
4.  Motherboards that have the screw holes in the "wrong" places from standard making it impossible to either install a new motherboard in the old case or the old motherboard in the new case.
5.  Several other issues that have led me to just trash old commercially produced computers when parts die - too much of a headache... (except for RAM and HDD's, some of the RAM has come back around to being compatible again and HDD are almost always compatible...)


----------

